# cooked or raw beef heart?



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

shoudl i feed my reds raw or cooked beef heart.. i jus bought a big slab of it and need to know so i can feed them... thanks alot


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

OfaRevolution31 said:


> shoudl i feed my reds raw or cooked beef heart.. i jus bought a big slab of it and need to know so i can feed them... thanks alot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it should be raw, i dont think cooked would work


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

hey thanks alot.. i will do that.. i would kinda think cooked would b bad or not good for them... thanks tho..


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

NEVER feed them cooked foods as seasonings from cooking or left over on the pot or pan u cooked it in can kill your fish always raw


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

alright thanks.. now i know... i will always do raw.. and it is defrosting right now in the sink.. so later 2nite i will try it out... i hope they like it or i will b pissed.... have u ever fed urs beef hear??


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

OfaRevolution31 said:


> alright thanks.. now i know... i will always do raw.. and it is defrosting right now in the sink.. so later 2nite i will try it out... i hope they like it or i will b pissed.... have u ever fed urs beef hear??
> [snapback]1072083[/snapback]​


i have, and they liked it. dice it up into cubes about 1/2-1" and freeze it just like u would blood worms, krill, etc. hope urs like em


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

thanks.. i dont understand why u u put them in cubes, bcuz when u drop them in they go every where and make a mess.. idk.. i think i should put a slab of it in??? how about that?? and thank.. i will tey and i hope they liek it to... my mom dont kno where to get krill at tho..s o i dont kno wat else 2 feed them.. any help or somethign woudl be good thanks


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Krill you can get from the pet store. Just ask for frozen krill and they should be able to help you out on that.

Beef heart should not be fed often. Just as a treat. I give my oscar one tiny cube of it a week. I gave my lil' red belly a tiny-tiny-tiny quarter cube of one tonight and he loved it.

Other foods... Shrimp, white fish, and there's plenty more. Just browse the forum on Nutrition and you'll find out everything you need to know.


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

i would go with raw it has always worked for me and my friend feeds his raw beef heart and no problems yet so go with raw


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

alright.. thanks. i hope they like it.. i think i might feed it more then a treat but idk.. i need more of a variety of foods tho.. so yeah thanks


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

dip the beef in ketchup and feed them that....thatz really gonna bring out their red color...























I remembered reading a post about a guy feeding his Ps hamburger...dump ass...


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

take the beef heart and cut it up into peices your Ps can eat in 5mins. what i do is leave food for the next 2 days in the fridge so its thawed and the rest in the freezer and then when i get down to 1 day take another peice out and put it in the fridge so i always have pre thawed food that wont rot from being in the fridge to long


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

alright thanks.. i think i might have put 2 big of a cube in it.. they havent even really ate it yet.. or nipped at it.. how long will it take until they eat it or w.e... thanks tho


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

if they are brand new fish it can take soem time for them to get used to their new home i woudl say no more than a week till they eat they wont starve them selfs.

i feed my rohm and brandti once a week to really starve them so they know when foods in the tank they better eat it.

i advise AGAINST trying to starve your pygos as they will try to eat eachother for food just feed them every day or every other day take out the food they dont eat in 10-15mins


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

ok thanks... um ya maybe there not hungry.. but idk.. i will try it.. thanks for ur help


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved to feeding section


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I used beefheart before with some success but had to cut into strips instead of chunks. Often, presentation is the deciding factor in getting fish to take certain foods.


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

thanks.. i put oin a big cube.. i will try a think longer stip of it.. thanks.


----------

